# weight loss in BMQ



## jabraun (2 Aug 2005)

how much weight did you lose, or gain in BMQ just curious.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (3 Aug 2005)

LOL,
I was about to ask the same question!!

I'm hoping for a good ten or twenty, but we'll see.

Mojo


----------



## Shadow Cat (3 Aug 2005)

My hubby lost three pounds but he really bulked up in the muscle department.   ;D


----------



## mcnutt_p (3 Aug 2005)

I lost 20lbs which was about normal for the platoon in 03. Really helps when you spend the course as the hit me guy.

McNutt


----------



## DjTino (4 Aug 2005)

I hope not loose any .... lol ... i dont have any to loose ....  ;D

if i loose some .. i'll need to put weight in my pocket when the wind blow ....


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (4 Aug 2005)

hmm 1 guy lost 3lbs the other lost 20lbs.....where you overweight or did one of you work much harder on BMQ than the other? That seems to be a HUGE difference in weight loss for 2 people on the exact same course


----------



## Shadow Cat (4 Aug 2005)

My husband was tad bit overweight but he gained a lot of muscles and I mean alot.  I know that his body changed while he was at BMQ, in fact his fellow platoon members said hey when you came here you were an A body and now you are V body.  They say that muscle weights more than fat so that is the only thing that I could chop it up to.


----------



## jabraun (4 Aug 2005)

thx for info guys ! 24 more days until im gone ;d cant wait


----------



## armywoman (4 Aug 2005)

I lost 75lbs in 6 weeks.

The best diet  EVER!!

*sigh* unfortunately I gained most of it back 3 years later.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (4 Aug 2005)

armywoman said:
			
		

> I lost 75lbs in 6 weeks.
> 
> The best diet   EVER!!
> 
> *sigh* unfortunately I gained most of it back 3 years later.



Holy sh*t, what was your weight/height?


----------



## yot (5 Aug 2005)

haha I lost some... after I finished my SQ


----------



## chriscalow (5 Aug 2005)

Better question would be, how much bodyfat can you expect to lose during BMQ?     


BTW, I'm not asking


----------



## Sivad (5 Aug 2005)

OK all this really depends on what kind of shape you are in before you go,  I big fat lazy slob would stand to lose 3-4 times more BF than someone thats 17 yrs old and is only 110lbs.

Get it.  If you want to lose lots of weight stop doing everything you do know until you start BMQ then you will defiantly lose weight but good luck finishing.


----------



## bled12345 (5 Aug 2005)

Yeah I was just told you have to redo the fitness test as soon as you get there, so don't let yourself get TOO out of shape eh...


----------



## NavComm (5 Aug 2005)

3 lbs but it felt and looked like 20.  Really I just readjusted weight, my legs got more muscular and my boss said I look like I've gained a lot of upper body strength.


----------



## Icer (6 Aug 2005)

We had a guy with a mega-bulked-up upper body loose lots of muscle, 250 lb plus guy loose lots of fat and the females who had kids lost weight (they were happy).  Basically like it was said earlier in the post you will become much more toned top to bottom.  I loved the times where you had negative five minutes to eat for lunch (it seems like).  It all depended where you were formed up in rank as you were marched in on how much you could eat for that sitting.  The food I honestly thought was not as bad as others made it sound like - the breakfasts were excellent.  With regards to the 250 lb plus guy, he was always marker by choice for the ruck marches for the platoon leading the whole way without faltering.  I guess for him the rucksack was nothing for its extra weight but for some of the gals (and guys too) it was a bit of a struggle but they finished.


----------



## Springroll (6 Aug 2005)

Icer said:
			
		

> the females who had kids lost weight (they were happy).



That's what I am looking forward too...hehehe ;D

Maybe get back to my pre-preggo size...but with curves!


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (6 Aug 2005)

Icer said:
			
		

> We had a guy with a mega-bulked-up upper body loose lots of muscle,



Wow that guy must have been super pissed, do you know how much effort and trainging you have to put into getting really bulked up like this? w/out the use of roids either I am assuming (as he had passsed the medical to get on BMQ)...I have a bulk upper body as well and I hope I dont lose any of it, I weigh 210, with no fat to lose only muscle


----------



## Icer (6 Aug 2005)

You will find out quick that endurance is just as important.  Keep running.


----------



## Bo (8 Aug 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Wow that guy must have been super pissed, do you know how much effort and trainging you have to put into getting really bulked up like this? w/out the use of roids either I am assuming (as he had passsed the medical to get on BMQ)...I have a bulk upper body as well and I hope I dont lose any of it, I weigh 210, with no fat to lose only muscle



I wouldn't worry too much about the loss in muscle mass. BMQ is only 3 months and if you've been training for years, you'll gain back your muscle quickly. It's all about muscle-memory!


----------



## Shadow Cat (9 Aug 2005)

lol.  I was taling to my DH last night and he informed me that so far during his SQ course he has only lost another 5 pounds.  He has gained another 2 inches in his chest though which brings his chest to 54".  Not one inch of that is fat either.  

I wasn't kidding when I said that he was very muscular.  lol.


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

Shadow Cat said:
			
		

> lol.   I was taling to my DH last night and he informed me that so far during his SQ course he has only lost another 5 pounds.   He has gained another 2 inches in his chest though which brings his chest to 54".   Not one inch of that is fat either.
> 
> I wasn't kidding when I said that he was very muscular.   lol.



My hubby is very barrel chested, so when he went off to do his training, he came back HUGE!!

and I loved it!!


----------



## Shadow Cat (9 Aug 2005)

I love it too.  He is always carrying me everywhere and I had the recent enjoyment of going for a shoulder piggy back ride.   ;D


----------



## patrick666 (9 Aug 2005)

What about weight GAIN? 

I, myself, am standing 6'2" and weigh roughly 180-185lbs...I wouldn't mind adding a few healthy pounds to that..  Does anybody have the opposite experience of filling out and thickening up? I heard some have gained as much as 20-30lbs in purely muscle during basic.. 

Cheers


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

Lucky girl!! My hubby is short and stumpy, so shoulder piggy backs aren't all that much fun....

As for gaining more weight, I foudn this info..hope it helps.

Winning at weight gain comes down to pairing a balanced eating pattern with regular physical activity - like any healthy lifestyle. While many overweight people find it difficult to shed extra pounds, those who are underweight face their own challenges trying to keep each pound and add more. The good news for those trying to gain weight is that adding pounds can be simplified by following these healthy and practical tips. 
Plan ahead for extra meals and snacks.
The key to gaining weight is shifting the body weight equation so that you take in more calories than you burn. To gain weight, you may need to eat more food. Instead of the traditional "three squares a day," add two or three substantial snacks between three moderate-size meals. By spreading out your food choices during the day, you'll be more likely to enjoy your meals and snacks without feeling overstuffed. 

Concentrate on calories
Tip the scales toward weight gain by choosing foods that are "calorie-dense," or high in calories. While rich desserts and fried foods quickly come to mind, the emphasis should be on foods that pack other nutrients, such as protein, vitamins, and minerals, in addition to calories. 

Where can you start? 

Begin by choosing calorie-rich foods from each group of the Food Guide Pyramid shown below, plus fats, oils, and sweets in moderation. Aim for the higher end of the recommended number of servings from each group shown in the Pyramid. Here are some calorie-dense, nutritious foods:

 Bread, cereal, rice, and pasta: granola, bagels, biscuits, cornbread

 Fruits: canned fruit in syrup, dried fruits, fruit nectars 

 Vegetables: avocado, olives, potatoes, peas, corn, squash 

 Meat, poultry, fish, dry beans, eggs, and nuts: beef, pork, lamb, poultry, salmon, swordfish, omelets, nuts, peanut butter, kidney beans, chickpeas 

 Milk, yogurt, and cheese: milk, fruited yogurts, hard cheeses, ice cream, puddings, custards, milkshakes 

Use in moderation fats, oils, and sweets, such as butter, margarine, sour cream, cream cheese, gravy, salad dressings, jellies, jams, honey, and candies. 

Maximize each mouthful
Incorporating extra calories into everyday meals can make eating a creative and flavorful experience. Try adding these nutritious, calorie-packed combinations to your meals:

 Use milk in place of water in hot cereal, soups, and sauces. Sprinkle powdered milk into casseroles and meatloaf for added calories, protein, and calcium. 

 Add avocado, cheese, and salad dressings to sandwiches. Even fat-free dressings and cheeses will add calories without added fat. 

 Mix cooked, chopped meat, wheat germ, nuts, beans, or cheese into casseroles, side dishes, and pasta. 

 Choose calorie-dense beverages, appetizers, soup, salads, entrees, and desserts when dining out. Take home leftovers for a snack. 

Let snacks work in your favor
Smart snacking plays an important role in gaining weight. Choose snacks that add calories, vitamins, and minerals, such as powdered milk added to a yogurt or ice cream-based shake with fruit and fruit juice. Dip crackers, chips, and fresh vegetable relishes into high-calorie dips made with cheese, sour cream (either regular or reduced-fat), mashed beans, or fat-free salad dressings. Space out snacks during the day so you don't spoil your appetite for later meals.


----------



## patrick666 (9 Aug 2005)

Thanks, Springroll! 

I copied that down and will be re-evaluating my diet... 

Cheers


----------



## Springroll (9 Aug 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Thanks, Springroll!
> 
> I copied that down and will be re-evaluating my diet...
> 
> Cheers



Do a google search on weight gain and you will get quite a few choices. 

I believe that one was #3 on the list....

Good luck with it, and if that doesn't work, you can arrange for the lipo and I will donate some of my weight to you.... ;D


----------



## Infanteer101 (9 Aug 2005)

LOL! everyone on here talked about weight loss in BMQ, I gained weight...something like 5 pounds. I guess it's how you take the course, we were allowed to work-out at the gym on the weekends and during the last 4 weeks of BMQ also on weekends. My WO was an ex-CAR guy so sometimes it pays to have hard instructors above you as they give you the opportunity to work out and get pumped. it's a treat if you feel that you aren't getting enough exercise on course and it sure helps when you can pump some iron after 1800 hrs, makes the process of rushing through prepping for inspections and getting to bed by 2200 hrs a lot better after an hour work-out  ;D


----------



## Tbird (9 Aug 2005)

I lost 11 pounds...which is to be expected running around in 40 humidex with all your combats on!


----------



## P-Free (13 Aug 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> What about weight GAIN?
> 
> I, myself, am standing 6'2" and weigh roughly 180-185lbs...I wouldn't mind adding a few healthy pounds to that..   Does anybody have the opposite experience of filling out and thickening up? I heard some have gained as much as 20-30lbs in purely muscle during basic..
> 
> Cheers



Humanly impossible, even for bodybuilders on everything but rollerskates. It might be 20 or 30 pounds gained but there is fat and water in there too remember. 

I'm a skinny bastard too, 6'3" and about 170 pounds but I can run for miles (less weight to carry around..) and pushups aren't a problem either since they are an endurance exercise more than they are a strength exercise.


----------



## AFireinside13 (16 Aug 2005)

I really just hope to lose body fat at BMQ. I will not get the full experience as i will be attending BMQ during the fall for the reserves, so it is not a continuous thing; I get to go home after a hard weekend and work out again. However, i will use it as a chance to better my physical abilities. Currently i am 183lbs standing 5'11" and 18% BF, so i can trim down abit, hopefully, without losing much muscle if any.... perhaps build some more     
Ciao


----------

